
Ask HN: Why can I not open this HN link? - shade23
So i decided to find the highest point stories on HN[1] and came across this[2]. Why can i not open it ?
[1]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F;?sort=byPopularity&amp;prefix=false&amp;page=0&amp;dateRange=custom&amp;type=story&amp;dateStart=715305600&amp;dateEnd=1577059200
[2]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;x?fnid=b3rV0rfs0vjJ7EZ4FASrjm&amp;amp;fnop=error-msg
======
ColinWright
Because that's a continuation, a page that was generated on the fly as a
result of what the user was looking at at the time. It has since expired.

------
detaro
Probably because it uses a flaw in the HN software that has been fixed since?
(You can still access the comment section and see some discussion about it)

